# мальчик-колокольчик/девочка-колокольчик



## Crescent

Всем здравствуйте! 

Я недавно в одном кинофильме услышала следующую фразу: _Девочка-колокольчик_, и все никак не могу понять, что оня означает! 
Главное, я слышала "мальчик-колокольчик" (и если честно, тоже без понятия, что это такое..), но "девочка-колокольчик" по-моему, оригинальное изобретение, не так ли? 

Так что же это может значить? 
Спасибо всем зараннее за вашу помощь!


----------



## Ptak

Зависит от контекста...


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> Спасибо всем заранее


----------



## Crescent

Спасбо за Ваше поправление, Ptak. 

Дело в том, что контекст я не очень то помню, так как это был фильм, и к сожалению у меня его в записи нету, так как я его смотрела по телевизору. Так что, я не очень помню в каком контексте это было сказанно..
Но вот единственное - это из "Остановки по Требованию"  Если это Вам о чем ни будь говорит...


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Всем здравствуйте!
> 
> Я недавно в одном кинофильме услышала следующую фразу: _Девочка-колокольчик_, и все никак не могу понять, что оня означает!
> Главное, я слышала "мальчик-колокольчик" (и если честно, тоже без понятия, что это такое..), но "девочка-колокольчик" по-моему, оригинальное изобретение, не так ли?
> 
> Так что же это может значить?
> Спасибо всем зараннее за вашу помощь!


Смутно помнится, что это из какого-то древниего мультфильма. Мальчик-колокольчик и девочка-одуванчик.
Или нет?..


----------



## dima_david

А точно не "девочка-припевочка"? ;>


----------



## Etcetera

dima_david said:


> А точно не "девочка-припевочка"? ;>


Dima_david, let's stay on topic, please.

Crescent, прости, я тоже слышала эту фразу, но что она означает - в точности не знаю. 
"Колокольчик" может быть просто добавлением к "мальчику/девочке", своего рода ласковым обращением или чем-то в этом роде. Но очень многое, конечно, зависит от контекста.


----------



## cyanista

Мальчик-колокольчик  -  так часто говорят  о ком-то скромном, нерешительном,  застенчивом, воспитанном и т.п. (Обычно снисходительным  или презрительным тоном.) Если ваш циник-друг вдруг  начал притворяться  наивной овечкой, то можно сказать "Тоже мне, мальчик-колокольчик нашёлся!" Можно, но...  не обязательно. 

Кстати, Crescent, а ты в Google заглядывала? Я заглянула и очень обрадовалась увидеть давно и наглухо забытую сказку Одоевского "Городок в табакерке" (мной забытую, я имею в виду). Так как она была написана в XIX веке, то, скорее всего, образ появился именно оттуда.

Ну а девочка-колокольчик... наверное, неологизм!  Хотя звучит, по-моему, глупо. Пускай уж лучше ограничатся девочками-припевочками, это хотя бы рифмуется.


----------



## Crescent

cyanista said:


> Мальчик-колокольчик - так часто говорят о ком-то скромном, нерешительном, застенчивом, воспитанном и т.п. (Обычно снисходительным или презрительным тоном.) Если ваш циник-друг вдруг начал притворяться наивной овечкой, то можно сказать "Тоже мне, мальчик-колокольчик нашёлся!" Можно, но... не обязательно.
> 
> Кстати, Crescent, а ты в Google заглядывала? Я заглянула и очень обрадовалась увидеть давно и наглухо забытую сказку Одоевского "Городок в табакерке" (мной забытую, я имею в виду). Так как она была написана в XIX веке, то, скорее всего, образ появился именно оттуда.
> 
> Ну а девочка-колокольчик... наверное, неологизм!  Хотя звучит, по-моему, глупо. Пускай уж лучше ограничатся девочками-припевочками, это хотя бы рифмуется.



Спасибо большое всем, за Ваши попытки мне помочь! 
Если честно, то с советскими мультиками у меня довольно плохо..  Так как я их уже довольно давно не смотрю. Так что кто такой мальчик-колокольчик и девочка-припевочка (или одуванчик, как удтверждают некоторые ) я без понятия.  Но все равно спасибо! 

Cyanista: личное cпасибо тебе, за объяснение! Теперь у меня хоть какое-то представление есть, о том, что это такое. И мне кажется, что твое объяснение очень даже попадает в десяточку!  Действительно, если я хорошо помню, то речь шла о девушке (смысле, в том фильме, где я услышала эту фразу) которая рассказывала о своем детстве и говорила, что в школе она училась на отлично, и мальчиков к себе на радиусе сто метров не подпускала, словом: _девочка-колокольчик._ 

(P.S. А что такое "неологизм"?) 

Да, да! Что-то я помню про сказку "Городок в табакерке"! Но вот что именно там произходило, я, к сожалению, не вспомню. Мне это почему-то напомнило Оловянного солдатика, но это совсем уже не то..

Согласна с тобой, по поводу того, что "девочка-припевочка" звучит намного лучше! Но девочка-колокольчик... Не знаю, для меня, это хуже чем "мальчик-припевочка"!


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> (P.S. А что такое "неологизм"?)


Это слово или словосочетание (а иногда значение слова), недавно появившееся в языке.


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> Это слово или словосочетание (а иногда значение слова), недавно появившееся в языке.



Спасибо большое, Etcetera!  Значит Cyanista хотела сказать, что "_девочка-колокольчик_" это выражение, которое только что  появилось в языке?


----------



## Etcetera

В данном случае это, скорее, "авторский неологизм", т.е. выражение, специально придуманное автором для создания особой выразительности.


----------



## outminded

Девочки-колокольчики и мальчики-одуванчики - это хорошие, вежливые, прилежные, чистоплотные (и т.д. и т.п.) девочки и мальчики, сущие ангелы вощим.

И еще Девочка-колокольчик была в мультике про Незнайку (сказка Носова). Точнее, "девочка Колокольчик".


----------



## Maroseika

outminded said:


> Девочки-колокольчики и мальчики-одуванчики - это хорошие, вежливые, прилежные, чистоплотные (и т.д. и т.п.) девочки и мальчики, сущие ангелы, в общем.
> 
> И еще Девочка-колокольчик была в мультике про Незнайку (сказка Носова). Точнее, "девочка Колокольчик".


Are you sure? If so, that film must strongly differ from the book, because in the Nosov's book there was no girl with such a name (only Кнопочка). 
However Незнайка himself has really lived in the street named *улица Колокольчиков.*
P.S. Excuse me please for the correction, outminded, but since this forum is intended mostly for the non-natives, I guess better to avoid intentional infringements of grammatical rules.


----------



## outminded

Маросейка, да без проблем

Короче, не из носова это дело. 
Есть такая сказка Одоевского "Городок в табакерке", там были мальчики-колокольчики.

И понятие это используется применительно к невинности, в том числе и напускной.
(When we speak "Девочка-колокольчик", we, russian people, mean some kind of virginity... my english is not so good, sorey).

Помимо этого, есть такая фраза-шутка: "Я девочка-колокольчик, я ни разу не динь-динь", под "ни разу не динь-динь" имеется в виду девственность.


----------



## Crescent

Your English isn't so bad either, Outminded.  I hope you don't mind a few corrections, just to get it even better. 


outminded said:


> (When we speak *of* "Девочка-колокольчик", we, russian people, mean some kind of virginity... my _english is not so good_, sor*r*y).



Если честно, то я даже и не подозревала, что за этим выражением, может скрываться такое сборище значений! По-моему, то что сказал Outminded очень хорошо подходит к тому контексту, где я столкнулась с этой фразой - речь действительно шла о невинности (хотя насколько это имело отношение к девственности, я не знаю) девушки, которая потом перестала владеть этим качеством, и как будто-бы "испортилась".
Я поняла одно: мне надо срочно сесть, и пересмотреть все наши русские мультфильмы - что бы впредь не задавать таких вопросов. 

Спасибо всем большое за помощь!


----------

